# "Three Arrested As Police Swoop on Rapidshare Link Forum"



## dice (Feb 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> An Internet forum which provided links to movies and TV shows hosted on sites such as Rapidshare has been raided by police. Following an anti-piracy group investigation, three alleged operators of the 30,000 member site were arrested, two of which were teenagers. Searches were carried out on members in three other locations.
> 
> With 30,000 members Filmowisko was a prominent file-sharing forum. The site didn’t host any illicit material, but like many of its type, linked to movies, TV shows, music and other warez stored on hosting sites such as Rapidshare.
> 
> ...



Source: TorrentFreak


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 20, 2010)

Just goes to show that disclaimers mean jack shit...


----------



## XWolf (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe I am being blind and not seeing it but...  What country was this in?


----------



## Llama Riot (Feb 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Polish* police and the Foundation for the Protection of Audiovisual Creativity (FOTA) anti-piracy group clearly didn’t think the disclaimer counted for much, and on February 12th conducted raids against the site’s operators.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 20, 2010)

Doesn't come right out and say it, but it seems to be Poland.


----------



## XWolf (Feb 20, 2010)

*Doh!!!*

I was being blind then!


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 20, 2010)

5 years and I thought the fines in America and Australia were bad.


----------



## Cermage (Feb 21, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Forum administrators are not responsible for content written by users.



they should have just left their disclaimer at that. the 24 hour things implies they promote downloading of whatever they're sharing.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> 5 years and I thought the fines in America and Australia were bad.


“The unauthorized reproduction or distribution of this copyrighted work is illegal. Criminal copyright infringement, including infringement without monetary gain, is investigated by the FBI and is punishable by up to 5 years in federal prison and a fine of $250,000.”

this is the american FBI warning its the same 5 years


----------



## CyrusBlue (Feb 21, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> An Internet forum which provided links to movies and TV shows hosted on sites such as *Rapidshare* has been raided by police.



Serves them right.


----------



## Raika (Feb 21, 2010)

Rapidshit sucks, serves them right.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Feb 21, 2010)

The lesson here, you can say whatever you want on your site, but the law is the law and the brutal truth is the law doesn't give a flying fuck for your statements, your opinions, and 'interpretations' of right and wrong.

At the end of the day, it's better to know what the law thinks and not what your internet friends think.

And remember, it's important where your butt is, and where the site is. Because where your butt is located matters as much as where the site is located.

GBATemp does not offer files, so what. I bet plenty of countries could find a case for shutting the site down all on the basis that this place is a veritable training ground for piracy.
But that is just my own opinion eh. And just where GBATemp is located is what counts to whether they need to care.

I constantly get quite the laugh listening to overly self important individuals 'explain' the facts on a host of issues. Most of them usually only succeed in displaying a dreadful lack of real experience in dealing with the real world off the computer.


----------



## Evilmaster1985 (Feb 21, 2010)

Eh and Megaupload is not in trouble?
They are aprox doing the same thing. (As in hosting copyrighted material.)

Using a search engine allows you to find copyrighted stuff on it easy.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 21, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Rapidshit sucks, serves them right.


That's amazingly self-centered, saying they deserve punishment because the _named_ service _from the news article_ is one you dislike.

That's like, record-breaking self-centered.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.  Rapidshare really does just suck that much.  And there are plenty of forums that have almost only rapidshare links.  May be selfcentered, but the sooner it gets shut down, the sooner people stop using it and use something better like MEdiafire or Megaupload, making all of our lives easier.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 21, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rapidshare is fine if you pay for an account. People think "Oh RS sucks" because it's utter shit when using it for free. And it is. If you pay for it on the other hand, it's more than fine.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 21, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> No.  Rapidshare really does just suck that much.  And there are plenty of forums that have almost only rapidshare links.  May be selfcentered, but the sooner it gets shut down, the sooner people stop using it and use something better like MEdiafire or Megaupload, making all of our lives easier.


So you're saying rapidshare sucks so much that people using it instead of other services deserve jail time.  You dislike downloading from rapidshare instead of other services so much, that you'd like the people using it put in jail, because it seems to be that much of a hassle to you when people upload to rapidshare instead of other services.

I have met 3 year olds more mature than you two.  You need to see a counselor or something, that's honestly not a healthy method of thought.  That's actually an unhealthy way to think and it concerns me, I'm not kidding.


----------



## Cermage (Feb 21, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frankly, RS isn't that great when it comes to its premium services as well. can't remember the exact figures. but you can only download so much a month. Go over the limit, You can't use the services everyone pays for. The main reason why people still use it is because everyone still has accounts from when its premium&free service was quite decent. Most forums are making their way to hotfile, megaupload, ifile.it or mediafire.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 21, 2010)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus there's also the fact that you have a REALLY high chance of getting phished because of Rapidshare.  All of the other ones don't really have the amount of limitations that'll piss the shit out of everyone.  

But no, I didn't mean to imply that using Rapidshit means you should go to jail.  Just that people need to stop using what sucks so horribly compared to everything else.


----------



## Cermage (Feb 21, 2010)

you'll only get phished if you're being completely stupid about where you sign in. its the same for any other filehost, its just rs gets targeted because its the most popular. i've seen a few mu and filefactory phishers as well. its quite easy to avoid phishing, and its quite easy to know when you've been phished as well.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 21, 2010)

This sort of is karma, because of the shoddy service and waiting time they force down your throat. I would never pay for RapidShare, no matter how much I want some downloads fast.


----------



## Dangy (Feb 21, 2010)

Mediafire and MU FTW.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 21, 2010)

Plus with Megaupload, you can just stream the videos instead of downloading them, which makes piracy a bit harder to prove.


----------



## granville (Feb 24, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Really, don't take people so seriously. >_>

Rapidshare does indeed suck, horribly (paid or not @Guild). I'm sure these guys were kidding about REALLY deserving to go to jail due to using rapidshare (seems like a blatant sarcastic joke, directed at rapidshare to me), but it doesn't matter anyways. And honestly, i'd think you're more immature for taking it so seriously, even if they WERE serious about the rapidshit jab. So chill the fuck out.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 24, 2010)

Sarcasm and other such things don't travel well through text, generally when somebody's joking they note it by making their claim/story too outlandish to be believed (such as cloned dinosaurs) or by attaching an emoticon.

And you necro'd a three day thread for that, dude.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 24, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I *had* said that I didn't really mean that they should go to jail for it.  It was more sarcasm/not-serious then anything else.


----------



## redact (Feb 24, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Sarcasm and other such things don't travel well through text, generally when somebody's joking they note it by making their claim/story too outlandish to be believed (such as cloned dinosaurs) or by attaching an emoticon.
> 
> And you necro'd a three day thread for that, dude.


3 days isn't a necro, 3 years is..


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 24, 2010)

What i can't get my head around is why rapidshare don't get any of the blame ?


----------



## granville (Feb 24, 2010)

Since when is a 3 day old thread "necro posting"? Maybe a month, not 3 days though. >_>

Had something to say, said it, dont like it? Tough.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 24, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> What i can't get my head around is why rapidshare don't get any of the blame ?



Because they can't be expected to look at everything that's uploaded.  Far too much is uploaded daily.  It's not...possible.  That, and their ToS probably prevents it


----------



## zeromac (Feb 24, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Since when is a *3 day* old thread "necro posting"? Maybe a month, not 3 days though. >_>
> 
> Had something to say, said it, dont like it? Tough.


fixed


----------



## granville (Feb 24, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, looks like my dyslexia is in full effect today.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 24, 2010)

I used an emote with that line.


----------

